# anybody getting highwater action??



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

So anyone out there expecting more fish in their local high water spots??? Fished hard all day in a great high water spot and caught fish not complaining there but didn't seem to be very many walleye/sauger in the area ...didn't know anyone else having this issue,,, there is plenty enough gar and junk fish to go around


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

What type of fish did you catch?
I'd love to hear you say 'shad'!?

ANYTHING is good when the river is this muddy.
I was down on the Raccoon (St Joes) yesterday afternoon and every feeder mouth was chocolate & too high to fish. 
Must have been 30 fisherman there,,, & all of 'em were WISH'N THEY WERE FISH'N! 
There were logs, trees, docks & tons of plastic floating down the O River.

Thanks riverpounder
Keep us posted


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Water is getting back good again...thank goodness was at a weird stage lately..plus muddy as hell but I'm gonna give it a go tomorrow n.c. strippers hopefully


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

There was a catfish tournament in the Medahl pool, Aberdeen ramp. Had a 9 boat turnout and I believe only 7 fish were caught. Big fish went 9.4 pounds and also won most poundage with that single fish. The river was up 17' higher than normal pool. It was some miserable fishing


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I talked to one of my 'River' resources yesterday,,, "a couple of sauger, & a COUPLE of specks & eyes were caught". 
Backwash at a Kinda clear feeder,,, on jigs.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy said:


> I talked to one of my 'River' resources yesterday,,, "a couple of sauger, & a COUPLE of specks & eyes were caught".
> Backwash at a Kinda clear feeder,,, on jigs.


Hey Doboy, it's still 50' down here at Greenup!! Supposed to drop 14' the next 3 days wayyyy down to 36" !!That's fishable here but the space is cut down a lot. When it gets back to normal , I'm kind of looking forward to the giant logs between the rails. Last year Dr let me fish starting June 1 and they just happened to be hitting Striper Strikes and pencil poppers on the top deck and we'd have to go over a giant log blocking the whole sidewalk and back too far to walk around. Talk about a testament as to how good these guys are at overcoming obstacles !! I think I caught 30.
It's 9:45 here in Portsmouth and beginning to rain again. I had to go to the Dr yesterday and noticed the Redbuds and Bradford Pear trees in bloom. You know that's a sure sign of at least Whites starting to bite


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

I got out this morning river is still a mess at n.c. still muddy as **** water and fast still only good news is gates of dam are actually fixed and gonna b back in operation tomorrow so hopefully they wanna keep it right and will actually get big stripers this year last 2 years locks screwed everything up badly ...so I'm hoping


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Hate when a lockmaster holds your fishing future in his hands lol lol


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi there Daveo,,,
She's dropping fast up here,,,, just not clearing up too well!
I wonder how long it takes for OUR TREES & stumps to float down to you!???
lol,,, By the looks of it, you'll be dodging CRAP FOR WEEKS!
Take Care & Good Luck!

PS,,, as always, after Memorial Day, if some of you guys wanna come up & fill some coolers with Lake Erie pan fish, the camper will be set up for ya!
I think Terry said that he wanted to make the trip up this year?????????


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Hi there Daveo,,,
> She's dropping fast up here,,,, just not clearing up too well!
> I wonder how long it takes for OUR TREES & stumps to float down to you!???
> lol,,, By the looks of it, you'll be dodging CRAP FOR WEEKS!
> ...


 I think I can manage to go this year !! I hit the pond across the road today and caught 7 crappies, 5 on ZOOM FLUKES and 5 Largemouths.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Doboy said:


> Hi there Daveo,,,
> 
> She's dropping fast up here,,,, just not clearing up too well!
> 
> ...



I'm coming up, but not until July 4th weekend. If you're still out on the lake, I'd love to go out. Not sure about the flies though.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

terryit3 said:


> I'm coming up, but not until July 4th weekend. If you're still out on the lake, I'd love to go out. *Not sure about the flies though*.



lmbo!!! Some people say that, that is the ONLY TIME that I keep my mouth shut,,, when I'm fish'n!  
Magine that!?

Looks like 'things' might get warmer earlier this year. 
We might luck out and have the BIG hatch a week or two before the 4th,,,,, Let's hope!
BTW, The 4th is on Sat! 
Maybe you guys got Fri off too? ;>) 
Talk Later


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Doboy, did you fish the big lake this weekend? I think I heard you on the radio on Friday. We were out in the camp perry range around you. There was an OGF callout and I'm pretty sure you answered. I answered too with my program but didn't hear much back... maybe I need a new radio.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Doboy said:


> lmbo!!! Some people say that, that is the ONLY TIME that I keep my mouth shut,,, when I'm fish'n!
> Magine that!?


I can personally verify that this is a "fish story". Doboy never shuts his mouth, which makes fishing with him pretty enjoyable.

&#8220;Many men go fishing all of their lives without knowing that it&#8217;s not the fish they are after.&#8221;

&#8212; Henry David Thoreau


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

The fishing is heating up fellas,,, just about every river species is getting going now ,,, went to feeder mouths today and caught a variety or grab bag I like to call em ..on one those new ripping rap rapalas I like fishing them it's a style one of my up north buddies showed me while back and finally used it to cover a lot of water and just about every game fish attacks it ,,can use it tons of different ways too definitely going into the arsenal. Dam near a rattle trap but thinner and can almost jig em


----------



## pikeguy (Jan 28, 2009)

Agreed. Hit NC on the WV side Saturday for a few hours. Walleye, couple of hybrids, white bass, one really big crappie, foul hooked a gar, and lost several others. Super Flukes tipped with a fathead. All but one gate open.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Is the brick yard still operating or is it shut down....Thanks in advance....


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

It's completely shut down now so enjoy the walks lol... I've been lucky enough to actually been able drive up twice so far guys working up there for railroad but cost me on day they had to leave so I had to go to and only got ta fish half hour but it's getting worth the walk here soon...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,,, I'm back,,,, ( technical problems ) & busy-busy-busy.

Skip2. 
Ya that was me, & Fishon667. THANK YOU, Very much for that call-back.
Wish it helped. I haven't been up there for 20 years,,, doing the 'jig-thing'!
We started in close, drifting & jigging where we were marking TONS of fish. 4 HOURS and we never had a hit! I tried 10 different colors & sizes of sonars,,,, and work & casted them every-which-way you can think of.
Bill was using the jigs & hair jigs. With minnies/ without.
A boat to our left landed 5,,, the boat on the right had 7,,,, we 'EASED' up to them & I copied them EXACTLY!!! STILL NO HITS! [email protected]#$%^!
So, out to the reef we went to troll.
I don't think we traveled 300 yards East & I had the first GOOD pull-back & miss. Then Bill landed a 3#er, then a 3# smallie, then another real good pull-back & miss!
AND THAT WAS IT!!! THAT'S when I had to call out for help! 
I gotta say,,, WE WERE TOTALLY Confused! 
I heard you answer OK,,, but the signal (& your name) broke-up, & we never heard your program. 
We copied every other 'hint' that was dropped, but lol, we would'a needed to SIT IN SOMEONE ELSES BOAT FOR ANY KINDA LUCK!!!?????
We flogged that DEAD HORSE Till 5pm without another hit. Over that shoal a couple more times,,, up & down the 'MUD-LINE',,,, 30' back to 80' back,,, zig-zag,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Tried every color you can buy.

*VERY DEPRESSING,,,, on a PERFECT/ FLAT, BEAUTIFUL DAY! 
At least Bill & I had a chance to catch up, with a TON OF GREAT BS! *

Ya, RIGHT-ON Joe
Many men go fishing all of their lives without knowing that its not the fish they are after.
Cry MBO Joe,,, I'M NOT QUITE TO THAT POINT, YET!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

riverpounder said:


> It's completely shut down now so enjoy the walks lol... I've been lucky enough to actually been able drive up twice so far guys working up there for railroad but cost me on day they had to leave so I had to go to and only got ta fish half hour but it's getting worth the walk here soon...



That's for the reports RP.
Let me know if you go again, like in the next 3 or 4 days,,,, & I'll join ya.
I might bring my quad, or just use the 'rail cart',,,, it'll make that walk easier.
Were you guys fishing the 'wall' or the bricks?
Alan told me that he drove by yesterday & #11 was the only one WIDE OPEN!????
OOOH BOY, I bet that pissed off a bunch of 'WALKERS'!


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Well #11 is gonna probably stay open I talked to dam guys last week #10 was finally fixed and was fixing ta leave it open but another part broke now army Corp said won't b able get back to it for 3 months!! Awesomeness!! It's b.s. that that gate has been broke for 2 years and the government has to wait on a part !!! C'mon!! Upsetting!! Doboy did u try tipping jigs?? I've had so many short strikes this year so far I've been tipping with emerald shiners or gulp stuff and has made a difference,,, and I never tip jigs really but when they want meat ....give em meat!!!


----------

